# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Fast Ferry Sinks!

## Peter NJ

http://www.virginislandsnewsonline.c...s-in-st-thomas

----------


## MIke R

interesting...in the winter that route is serviced by the P Town fast ferry and its piloted by my buddy ( your neighbor ) in Monmouth beach

----------

